# usbest usb 2 flash storage



## arirenata (Jan 11, 2008)

Hi all 
I have a problem with my 2 Gb flash drive. It is a new usbest usb2flash storage with these specifications:
Name: USBest USB2FlashStorage (USB2.0)

Logic Driver: F:\ 

VID&PID: Vid_1307&Pid_0163
Speed: full speed

VendorID: USBest
ProductID: USB2FlashStorage
Product Revision: 0.00

Vendor Description: 
Product Description: 
Serial Number: 

My problem is that i can't access my usb neither format it. When i try to access it a messagge appears :"Please insert disk into drive F:."

When i tri to format it another messagge appears:
"There is no disk in drive F:."
"Please insert disk, and try again"

I have tried so many things. I have also tried from disk management but nothing helped.
Please could you advise if there is a solution for this case or maybe the usb device is broken. 
Hope to have any good news from you.


----------



## dezibolla (Dec 25, 2007)

make sure you have USB 2.0 drivers installed...


----------



## arirenata (Jan 11, 2008)

I have all driver installed. As i said windows recognizes the device but im not abble to access it or format it. I have also tried it on other computers, but result was the same.


----------



## smjc (Feb 3, 2008)

i have the same problem. and i am in desperate need of help. my thesis is saved in my usb.


----------



## Mountainman1863 (Dec 23, 2007)

Look at the thread in this forum, "cant 'see' usb mass storage devices" for a workaround. Still waiting for a permanent solution for this phenomenon. Good luck.


----------



## pcsagun (Mar 24, 2008)

can anybody help me remove the write protection in my USBest USB2Flash USB drive....


----------



## oldmn (Oct 16, 2005)

Have you tried doing the formating through drive manager?
When you are in there try partitioning it then format. (when you create the partition do not assign it a drive letter or you will be required to use that drive letter every time you use it. If you leave it unassigned it will assign the next available letter. when you use it.


----------



## airanez (Sep 5, 2008)

help!!! is this issue solved?? i'm also having this problems and i've got a lot of impt files in my thumb...


----------



## mfran2002 (Nov 24, 2008)

hi,
i've this problem too

i use a USBest 4GB Flash storage and i get exactly the same errors...

when i insert my device i get this message from my pc:

1. device recognized as new hardware
2. device successfully installed
3. device ready to be used

i can see my storage as logical unit (it has its own drive letter and information) but i cannot see it as phisical device and i cannot access it...

may someone please help us?


thanks


----------



## daske2008 (Nov 25, 2008)

I have the same over here... can see the phisical device F: but i cannot access it. 
Sstill no solution ?

Kind regards


----------



## Mountainman1863 (Dec 23, 2007)

does device have a drive LETTER?

if not look at my post re workaround


----------



## mizoumizou (Dec 15, 2009)

hi i have teh same probleme and i I downloaded the software (UT163-MPTool-v3.9.35.0.zip ) but I do not know the settings if someone can help me then do not hesitate


----------



## RyaniC (Apr 29, 2011)

where can i download drivers for USBset or UT163?
i have the same problem


----------

